# Soil Results - Feedback Request



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Any input is welcome. Otherwise I plan to just follow the recommendations from the lab.

Front:


Back:


Results seem pretty straight forward. Looks like the first application is intended to boost phosphorous, then pretty much add nitrogen and a little Potassium for the rest of the season. All I have on hand right now is 16-4-8 and 14-2-4 so I think I'll be looking for a product with only phosphorous to get the referenced values of phosphorous.

Also looks like the PH is a little on the high side? May look at ways to bring that down.

Edit: Read a little more, I think I will be applying 11-52-0 MAP to get the phosphorous and ammonium sulfate for nitrogen. Both of these should also help to lower PH.

I do have 2 questions:
- About how much of an impact will these products have on PH? 
- The lab recommendation's seem to indicate that no potassium is needed. Yet it recommends a fertilizer program with potassium. Am I missing something? If I do need potassium then it may make more sense to go with a balanced fertilizer for K/P.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

You need to trickle in potassium to "keep up" with your nitrogen consumption. So it's important to top up the levels as you burn nitrogen to avoid running too low.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The ams can help with pH but it is a very small effect. Even you irrigation water can increase your pH. Don't worry about it, just learn how to deal with the pH.

Since you are in Texas, you can do 5lb of elemental sulfur twice a year, but don't expect huge changes in pH.

Next year when you do soil test, use the sw1. It is better for your soil.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details/rates/products.


----------

